# Adjusting a Shotgun using shims?



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2015)

The shotgun I recently bought came with stems to adjust the stock to the shooter. The owners manual has everything but the correct way to put in the shims in. Would any of you be able to explain how or post a link or video on how to do it? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 12, 2015)

Bambi said:


> The shotgun I recently bought came with stems to adjust the stock to the shooter. The owners manual has everything but the correct way to put in the shims in. Would any of you be able to explain how or post a link or video on how to do it? It would be greatly appreciated!



So more info might help, so someone can explain it.  What brand shotgun?  Model? Gauge?  Synthetic stock?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 12, 2015)

The only experience I have with adjusting shims was on my Beretta 391.  After unscrewing the stock, you can flip the shim over or turn it 180 degrees or both, to achieve the desired adjustment to the stock.  

It changed my 391 from an uncomfortable, unnatural position into a perfect shouldering feel in just a few minutes.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 12, 2015)

are you asking for instructions on changing them or are you asking what adjustments should be made and how to determine that.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 15, 2015)

To put the shims in, the butt stock must be removed. First the recoil pad is removed and you should see a hole down the center of the stock. Take a good fairly large flat head screw driver and using this hole find the slot in the large screw holding on the stock. Turn CCW until the screw comes out, then pull straight back to remove the stock.  Most shotgun butts are held on with a flathead slot screw but some may have a bolt head or phillips.
Once the stock is off try these pointers on adjusting the fit of your shotgun;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827047&highlight=


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Darkhorse said:


> To put the shims in, the butt stock must be removed. First the recoil pad is removed and you should see a hole down the center of the stock. Take a good fairly large flat head screw driver and using this hole find the slot in the large screw holding on the stock. Turn CCW until the screw comes out, then pull straight back to remove the stock.  Most shotgun butts are held on with a flathead slot screw but some may have a bolt head or phillips.
> Once the stock is off try these pointers on adjusting the fit of your shotgun;
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827047&highlight=



You don't have to remove the stock on Berettas.


Apparently OP doesn't care very much.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't know what brand of shotgun the OP has as I don't see it mentioned. Maybe I missed it.
I've only done Brownings but that's good news for the Berretta owners out there. Probably makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 17, 2015)

Whatever you do, be sure to pattern your shotgun after adjusting/changing the shims.  Two of my hunting buddies bought Beretta Extrema II shotguns about the same time, the factory installed shims were set for left handed shooters.  Neither one of these guys, who were excellent shooters, could hit his "tail" with either hand.  They figured out the problem, switched the shim around, checked their patterns and had no further problems.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 19, 2015)

It's an escort magnum semi auto. This helped a lot. Figured it out. Thanks for the help.


----------

